# Getting really sick of these jerk farmers at Lake Audubon!!



## danreg99

*Do you think hunting in ND is getting harder due to the farmers?*​
Yes947.37%No947.37%don't hunt because of it!15.26%


----------



## danreg99

I can remember about 6 years ago when hunting used to be nothing but fun, now my hunting partners and I have to worry about getting kicked off unposted land at 7:00 in the morning cause the farmer has guys in pits 1 MILE AWAY! That guy was the biggest prick Ive ever met. We were parking the truck after setting up all of the decoys and he pulls up and says "What the [email protected] are you doing on my land" and I said "Well were goosehunting" and he replied "Who the hell gave you permission to be on here?" I just said that there was no posted signs indicating who's land it is and would be impossible to know. He didnt say anything and just said "Get the f*ck off". Well I guess you can't argue with that but you a$$hole farmers out there need to post your land properly. Do you know much time and money gos into this stuff? There were 2 sections of land where we were hunting, 2 posted signs. 8 quarters and he put up 2 posted signs. They werent even close to the field we were hunting in. Well I just needed to vent a little bit on the subject. I know not all farmers (but most) are a$$holes when it comes to hunting on their land. Only exception (that Ive came across) is Clarence, Blanche, Harold and Alan Okerson, who all have land at Audubon. They are probably the only people that would let you hunt on their land without having to pay or kicking you a$$ off at 7:00am so I thank them for that. Sooner or later people are going to stop hunting all together and just fish. If that happens I hope the geese, ducks and all other wildlife rip their land to sh*t.


----------



## Field Hunter

I feel your frustration. Most farmers in many areas of ND still will let you hunt if you ask. My suggestion would be to get away from that area...there seems to be concentrations of geese everywhere in the state..you just need to drive around and find them.

As many have said on this forum, it is important to ask the farmers for permission to hunt, even if it's not posted. Call the farmer with the closed posting sign to the land you're huntng...he'll know who owns the adjacent land.


----------



## cootkiller

Watch your tongue danreg.
Don't bite the hand that feeds you. Be prepared and do your homework, find out who owns the land and you will not have this problem in the future.

Sounds to me like you are a spoiled little big city kid that thinks the farmers are there to cater to YOU.
Sorry, it don't work that way SPARKY.

cootkiller


----------



## dblkluk

Danreg, I can understand your frustration, but remember these guys are a fraction of the whole, Nd has the best landowners anywhere. Just get away from that area. Lots of guys wanting to make money in that area (resource whores).

Cootkiller, 
Spoiled little big city kid????? 
Does the fact I'm from Minot make me a spoiled little big city kid too??
How about someone from Devils Lake? a spoiled Littler big city kid??
Just wondering...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm having a feeling when you said pits it was the Evenson's. They never posted their land in September in the past, only before October. They always let me hunt when I asked early, but when October came around it's $20/gun.

Again, just a shot in the dark, but if it is indeed the Evansons you just should've asked.

Watch the stereotypes coot.


----------



## danreg99

No, it wasn't Evenson's. They are pretty nice but we don't even try with them anymore. It's always $20 a gun, tried even in early Sep. last year, Same thing.. Thats fine at least you know their land is posted and not to hunt on it without asking. You dont have to worry about getting kicked off at 7:00 in the morning. The farmer was from Benedict and his name was Robert Voth. Im not a spoiled city boy either. I put in my time scouting for geese on it the night before trying to find land where it is not posted and calling about 1/2 a dozen farmers to see if we can hunt. We respect the farmer's as well as their land so dont call me a spoiled city boy.


----------



## cootkiller

I only used a stereotype because the original post used one. 
My father and brother are both farmers and I don't think that they have ever been jerks when it comes to hunting. If a farmer doesn't want you hunting on his land he has every right to kick you off. 
If he had a group set up a short distance away I can understand his reason for not wanting someone else so close.

danreg, glad to hear that you aren't a spoiled little big city kid.
I may live in DL but I'm FROM maza. Always was always will be.


----------



## Eric Hustad

I have to agree with getting away from the whole area. Don't go and spend even a $1 in the area when other places are more friendly and open to hunters. It really is too bad when you hear stories like this, but most landowners are pretty good about access.

Don't appreciate the spoiled city boy comment......


----------



## danreg99

I know he has every right to kick us off and I respect that, all im saying is post your land properly and we wouldn't have this problem. I prefer to hunt on posted land so we don't have to get up at 4:00 in the morning to beat everyone there. Its nice knowing that you will be the only one on that field. If they dont post it then there is know way of knowing. Farmers should repect the hunters just as well as we do them. Most do, but that assh*le didnt respect us at all, so I have no respect for him.


----------



## mallard

Dan,I have never hunted that area ,and avoid highly pressured areas like the plague.Just remember farmers are just like anyone else,some are jerks and many are very friendly.If you talk to some of his neighbors you might be surprised to find that they may feel the same way you do.Dont try to group all of them in the same category.Another thing about allways trying to ask for permission first,how many of you guys set up in the morning and had the landowner show up with the chisel plow ready to work the field?A situation easily avoided.


----------



## danreg99

Hard to know who's field it is if it's not posted. Only way we knew is when the farmer told us and kicked us out. Thats all Im saying.


----------



## win4win

It still cracks me up that people get ****** off when someone kicks them off PRIVATE land. You dont know how good you have it here in ND. When i moved here and wa informed of the trespass laws....or lack thereof....i was shocked.

IMHO This is a PRIME example of why asking before you hunt is best. If you dont ask then dont get ****** because you get booted.

 
J.J.


----------



## gandergrinder

I don't think that the idea of getting kicked off upset him it was the manner in which it was done. If the landowner doesn't want someone to hunt then they have every right to tell someone to get off the land. However treating people with some dignity is something we all expect. He didn't break the law by going on unposted land and I'm guessing the farmer knew the law.


----------



## Matt Jones

I think there's some pretty heavy stereotyping from both sides of this topic.

I've never had an experience like that and only have good things to say about the farmers I know. ALTHOUGH I've heard a lot of horror stories from them about slob hunters.

All the more reason to ask. IMO he could have been nicer when telling you to leave.


----------



## danreg99

I can assure you that my hunting partners and I are not slob hunters. We do not use the same tracks into the field, we pick up our shell casings, we do whatever any other responsible hunters do, so don't put us into that category. Until that law is passed about asking every farmer to hunt on their land, they should follow the regulations on posting their land properly. I might take it for granted sometimes that we can go anywhere if the land is not posted, but if available, I will ask the farmer before going out there. If I dont know who's land it is and its not posted, We are going to hunt on it and we shouldn't expect to get our ***** chewed out for doing nothing wrong. One case last year was when my buddy went on unposted land by Lake Darling. They were there a night before and saw that another group was scoping the land so they got up at 2:00 AM and set out their decoys. Well about 6:00 AM the other hunters arrived and saw that there were other hunters in their spot. They were friends of the farmer so they went to him and told him. Next thing you know the farmer raced out there in his pickup, ran over 5 of my friends bigfoots and put a shotgun in their face. His exact words were " Get off my land or I will f*cking kill you". He said that he didnt care that the land was unposted and told them to get off, which they did. They called the Sheriff and he said there was nothing they could do about it. For those of you who think it is all right for a farmer to do something like that must either be stupid or your one of them. The reason I wrote this is because we are responsible hunters and should be treated the way that we treat the landowners. So all of you guys who are telling me to bite my tongue about the issue dont know where Im coming from. People that have had that happen and that are ethical hunters know where Im coming from.


----------



## Field Hunter

Sorry,
No Sympathy for you. Ask permission. You'll never have a problem. And you'll waste a lot less time. I don't buy the statement that you couldn't find the farmer either. Ask at the nearest farmhouse and he'll tell you who owns the land and where they live. If you hunt unposted land, as I sometimes do, be ready to be kicked off if the landowner desires....just say you're sorry....keep your mouth shut...and exit as soon as possible. Maybe he'll let you hunt the next time. If you talk back to him, you'll NEVER hunt there again.

As my first boss told me at my first sales position, "You'll catch many more flies with sugar than with vinegar". Sounds "corny" but it works time and time again.


----------



## wemlaw

It seems that there are ******* farmers just like there are ******** in just about every group you encounter. I'll bet that there are some *** hunteres out there somewhere too. You guys don't know how good that you have it up there. Twenty dollars a gun? If that farmer had his capitol invested, how much would he make instead of using it to keep our food cheap and providing a place to enjoy the world. Man, what a wonderfull place to live when you can be genuinely surprized to meet one nut who is mean nasty. I envy you to live in a state with so many farmers. There is something about the acceptance of a lack of control over life which seems to make these people great. I wish we had more farmers here, most of our land is owned by large corporations who squeeze every dollar possible out of it. Its not about farmers just because you met a bad guy.


----------



## MRN

Danreg,

The sheriff couldn't do something about assult with a deadly weapon?

Shotgun to the face and a threat of death is one of the bigger felonys.

M.


----------



## danreg99

You know, thats what I said. He said as long as it was on his land there was nothing they could do about it. I was sitting right next to my friend when he made the call. It is fricken crazy what people can get away with!


----------



## tb

That behavior is BS. Problem is that law enforcement has a lot of discretion. You can bet that if it were the other way around (ie, hunter with gun in farmer's face) it would be prosecuted. If it were me, I'd go into the state's attorneys office, with my witnesses, and file written complaints with all the specifics.


----------



## Bobm

It is correct that you should of asked permission, this stuff is going to get worse and worse. This is no excuse for someone pointing a gun at you and threatening to shoot you. You ought to get a small video camera and record these types of events . Hide it in some camo and if someone threatens you could prosecute him effectively. You should make a copy of the tape before surrendering it to the authorities in case the original gets conviently "lost". A friend of mine did this to someone who was repeatedly threatning people and put the guy in jail. You can get some cool videos of the hunt as well.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Bob, come on isnt that alittle out of hand??
It really is no big deal when a farmer/rancher comes and kicks you off of his land, its his own right to do so. When you start prosecuting them the farmer wont ever let you hunt ans his surrounding friends in the area probably wont let you hunt either.


----------



## Matt Jones

Lawsuits are for pussys.

Come On! The guy asked you to leave his field; yes he was a prick while doing it but he did nothing illegal...threatening lawsuits is pretty weak. This occurrence took place in a stubble field, not some corporate work area, there's no reason something like this needs to end up in court.


----------



## cootkiller

Gosh danreg,

The more I hear you whine the more you sound like exactly what I first pinned you as, A spoiled little big city kid. 
I am not putting you other guys into this stereotype, cause danreg has proven through his comments that he fits the description.

To clear something else up for you. Your buddies, even though the land wasn't posted, were still on private property. If the farmer asked them to leave and they refused and persisted in displaying even the smallest of offensive behavior towards the farmer he has every right to defend himself on his own land.
The story you tell sounds a little too outrageous to believe, I think you are probably leaving out your buddies behavior to show the farmer in a worse light.

With all that aside, danreg, please don't venture up to the lake alice area to hunt, we don't want jacks like you around.

cootkiller


----------



## Decoyer

Can we please quit the stereotyping of hunters cootkiller? No wonder nobody wants to stick up for you. The "spoiled little big city kid" line is really starting to make me sick.


----------



## danreg99

I dont care that it sounds outrageous,it happened and they did not say one word to him. This farmer is notorious for being a psycho. I hope you show up at my door sometime and I will shove a f*ckin shotgun in your face and tell you Im going to kill you. You make it sound like it is alright to do that kind of sh*t. Yeah that spoiled big city kid thing it gettin' old. You must be more retarded than I thought to classify Minot as a big city. Hope to see ya soon on my land....


----------



## Bobm

No I didn't suggest you make any case out of simply being told to leave, even rudely. But if someone pointed a gun at me and threatened to kill me I would of left his body in the field picked up my hulls and left. Pointing a gun at someone and telling them you will kill them is pretty serious stuff and not to be taken lightly, nobody in the south would say that to someone people take what people say as fact down here. On the other hand if he just told me to get the F off I wouldn't give him any lip because it is his land and I respect that. I stated in my previous post that they should of found out who owned the land. There is too much preparation in goose hunting with all the decoy ect. not to be sure its ok to hunt there. Its too competitive for me I don't like to put myself in a situation which is likely to generate a big argument. I go hunting to relax not to fight, life is to short.


----------



## Bobm

Oh and I don't know were the lawsuit stuff came from I was strictly talking about having him arrested, for pointing a shotgun at him and threatening to shoot him. That man should be put in jail, its got nothing to do with being a farmer. I bet there are plenty of people kicked off land everyday by farmers that don't resort to threatening to kill them with a firearm. I hate layers and don't believe in resorting to them for trivial stuff, I don't think anyone with any sense would consider getting a shotgun pointed at them is trivial. I want to make it clear I'm not advocating jerking farmers around even if they kick you off unposted land. But his guy especially if he does this all the time should get in trouble for it before someone gets killed. I believe what he did is a felony in most states, assuault with a deadly weapon. If it was done in a urban neighborhood the swat team would show up.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

I grew up in Garrison and hunted the north shore for 15 years. I know damn near all the landowners there and 80% of them are a##holes,10% are approachable but wont let you hunt and the other 10% dont have anything to hunt(waterfowl). My best advice is move on! That area is beyond money grubbing, downright greed and very hateful to freelancers.

I was never for opening Audobon to shooting dark geese, but with the treatment you get from most of the L/O it served them right. For the most part the hunting there sucks anyways.

It would be a cold day in the cellar any one ever shoved a shotgun in my face, he better be prepared to pull the trigger or he'll walk out of the field with a run over bigfoot in his arss. :sniper:


----------



## birdband01

Wow. I'm new to the forum and new to this kind of ridicule. I don't agree with what the farmer did ERRRR supposably did. No I'm not a farmer but maybe ya'll don't understand what they do for us hunters. This was in a stubble field...hmmm I wonder why, cus maybe there's leftover grain. If that farmer wanted to he would plow it under and eradicate a lot of the geese from making that visit to thr field. Posting signs to mark property? Is that required up there? I'm from Texas and I've NEVER seen a land owner post a sign to mark there territory. Each farmer would need about 20,000 signs! Rediculous. I'm not gonna say that you were WRONG to just hunt on the land w/out permission... oh wait, yeah I am! That was way outta line man. Put yourself it that guys position. If other hunters were paying good money to hunt on some quality land and somebody else decided to throw down a spread I'd be ****** too. It wouldn't fly down here. That's fine though if you guys wanna put all the farmers in the slammer up there, that'll send them birds on a road trip somewhere else to find food. Maybe some place like, hell I don't know... Texas. :lol:


----------



## FACE

Birdband01

You need to know about NDs trespass laws before you object to hunting nonposted land there! In ND it is legal to hunt unposted land, although it is a good idea to obtain permission if possible but not required.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I think the best bet is to drop this whole subject. Nothing will be gained in the quibbling over this issue. I have made a mistake or two in the past but with all the ill will that the FB and the tourism and G/O are creating for the hunters of ND. This will just add fuel to the fire.

The other issue is that we are hearing only one side and the other party will be telling his neighbors and freinds his side. So in the real world right or wrong just who do you think they are going to believe? I truly hope mine is the last post on this subject.


----------



## danreg99

I didn't want to make such a big deal about the whole thing. I am going to stay out of that area and find a better place to hunt. And Cootkiller, I wouldnt shove a shotgun in your face if you came to my door. Just trying to make a point. Sorry if I have offended anyone..

Danreg99


----------



## Bobm

Dans right there is nothing to be gained by this or most of the quibbling we do. We should be concentrating our efort on trying to get a game plan for ledgislative action to protect hunting rights for the future. The world is full of lunatics and the best way to deal with them is avoid them at all costs.


----------



## Bobm

Let me ask what seems to me to be an obvious question. When you see that someone else is scouting the same bunch of geese that you are wouldn't it be easier to go talk to them and get them to combine their decoy spred with yours. From what little I know of goose hunting doesn't the bigger the spred equal the better the chance of getting the geese to come in. Seems like it would be a better solution than getting in the field at 2 am and everybody could get a crack at them. And if its posted you would find out ahead of time and avoid any conflicts and have a chance to talk to the farmer. I'm really asking not being a smart a$$.


----------



## rburt

Bob, that would be OK if you knew the other hunters. It doesn't work great if it means you'll have 12 people in the spread or if the new guys are the type that don't hide or sit still when birds are approaching and like to screw around (nothing is worse than that). Plus, the greater number of decoys isn't usually needed unless it's snows - if you've already got a decent spread for the amount of guys you have. I've had people set up in the same field, that's why we get up as early as 2am to hunt public land and sleep out in the field with the headlights on. I've also combined spreads with people that were looking at the same field and won't do it again.


----------



## cootkiller

danreg and devoyer, and all others that fit into their category,

THE TRUTH HURTS DOESN'T IT!
If I were you I would be sick of the comment too because it obviously defines you to a T.

95% of the hunting problems we have in ND are because of you spoiled little big city kids.
Yes, Minot is a big city for ND, so is Grand Forks, Bismarck, and Fargo.
You sit there and alls you care about is me, me, me.
You won't take the time to come out to the country during the summer and form relations with the farmer, but god dam**t when hunting season comes that farmer had better let you hunt because your someone special.

You know what, blow it out your a$$.
From now on everyday that I go out and have a good hunt, which is basically everytime I go out, I am just gonna rub it in to you little pricks.

cootkiller


----------



## GooseBuster3

Coot Get a grip!!!!!!! YOU MAKE ME SICK uke: uke:
Try making use feel jealous when you are done with a hunt, we always will have a better out come.You are somthing else coot, you are bring it apone yourself, and this wont be pretty, sooner or later NO BODY will be able to take your stunts you pull on this site. GO BACK TO FISHINGBUDDY.


----------



## cootkiller

Holy cow gb3, where did you learn the english language. I could barely understand what you were trying to say.

You must be a slbck also.

Doesn't it hurt when the truth sinks in and you can't look at yourself in the mirror.

cootkiller


----------



## Decoyer

you have a lot of nerve. I was one of the guys that actually defended you when everyone else was bashing you for your bloodlust. Why don't you crawl back into the hole you came from.


----------



## cootkiller

I don't recall asking for you to try to brown nose up to me either.
You are not just an SLBCK because you live in the city limits of one of the big four. You are an SLBCK because of that holier than thou attitude that permeates from you sphincter. Farmers OWE you nothing, if any thing, you OWE them something. And it sure as he!! isn't the farmer bashing that is going on here. This post makes ME sick, makes my dad sick, and makes my brother sick. Not the greatest way to get farmers to open up access.

Oh, and danreg, don't worry I won't be showing up at your door anytime soon. You see we own the west side of lake alice, you know, some of the best waterfowl hunting in the world. However, be wary of the day you show up at my door, ha ha.

(for those of you out there that are mentally challenged, SLBCK stands for SPOILED LITTLE BIG CITY KID)

cootkiller


----------



## Eric Hustad

Coot I'd stop with spoiled city comments. Most of us aren't spoiled and we work damn hard and contribute to the state like everyone else. For a person in their 20's I make a good living and I also work damn hard for it. While doing this I take a tired son to daycare and put up with the traffic. I also want to know what you think we owe your family as landowners?? You just said your family won't give access to land yet I am supposed to owe you something???? How about the tax money raised from the larger towns that go to rural areas for roads, schools, hospitals, etc. I think most farmers are more concerned with rain and their crops than about some guys coming out hunting for a few weeks.
Actually I am done saying anymore because it won't do any good. You seem to be the cause of the strain of relations with landowners and I don't see where you contribute one bit of useful info. to this site. Look forward to hearing about your hunting success as most of us could care....


----------



## Decoyer

Cootkiller,

As long as we are stereotyping, aren't most of those NRs that you praise so much SLBCKs? Hypocrite.


----------



## bowhunter1

Holy Cow Cootkiller, I didn't know 3 year olds could use a computer!! :lol: 
Anyway, I totally agree with Danreg. The state proclamation states clearly that no person may enter posted land marked every 880 yds (.5 mile). If it isn't posted, get on and HUNT! NUFF' SAID!! Yes, I also agree that asking anyways may save time due to farmers being ignorant, but seriously they really should have posted if they don't want people on. Any idiot can figure that out. In this day and age farmers should not be so ignorant to realize that people hunt, period. It's a growing sport throughout the state and more and more people are getting into hunting. Hunting is our god given right, thats what we are all here for, and when farmers like to screw things up for people by not posting and being a complete d!ck about it, where is the morality? If you dont want someone on POST IT! Hunters have a hard enough time as it is finding land that is not posted, so when they come across a section with no recognition on it, I dont think they are going to pass it up. So for those of you that say you should ask anyway, yes, it would help, BUT it is NOT our obligation!!

:eyeroll:


----------



## fishhook

One last thing you may be forgetting coot....most of us that had to move to the "big city" (you need to get out of nd dude) did so from small communities. And the others that grew up in the "cities" probably have relatives still in the small communities. I grew up in a small town, loved it, but working at the local bar or grocery store trying to support 2 small children isn't my idea of a very good life.

So STOP with the "big city" comments, it sounds like you have little mans disease and are jealous.


----------



## cootkiller

Eric, 
You didn't read close enough. Just being from the city doesn't automatically qualify you, it is in the attitude.

Hunting is not a god given right. It is a bloody privlege. Farmers have every right to screw with you if they want to, it is their land.
Some farmers don't have time right now to post because they are harvesting, DUH.

I don't see how I put a strain on relations, I am campaigning for you SLBCK's to make more of an effort to IMPROVE relations, but , Oh yeah, that would be just too much work for most of you.

P.S.
Eric, do you know how much of you Big City tax money goes to rural ND. 
Look into it, you would be suprised how little it actually is.

cootkiller


----------



## fishhook

All right now this is getting just plain sickening.....I have farmed...i know what it is like...my family still owns a little land, but I don't treat people like dirt.

I don't know what your problem is coot but farmers need us as much as we need them. If they are sick of us maybe we should shut the town's down to farmers....i know that is a little drastic, but what we pay in property taxes, etc, every year, everyone that comes to the towns takes advantage of. Isn't that the goal....growth. If farmers want to kick everyone off and corner their land, thats fine, but sooner or later the common non-landowner who is a hunter is going to get awful sick of this and start fighting against all those government programs you are collecting from. Now I don't have a beef with to many of these YET, but I may should the " I am so pi$$ poor attitude, my wife had to get a job this year" continues....suck it up, thats part of life. Nobody saved me when i graduated from msu and could only find a job paying $700month. Not a lot of fun when i had $300 rent plus utilities and a wife to support who couldn't work because she wasn't qualified under her resident alien status....but i wouldn't have it any other way...taught me i didn't want to live like that.

I don't think every farmer is a jerk, nor do i think every town person is a saint, but NOBODY has the right to be a greedy jerk....not just nd, but the whole country is built on freedom and love for your neighbor....

And on the posted land subject...my request to the farmers out there, if you will not let anyone hunt on your land please just write "do not ask, i will not give permission" on your signs, it saves a lot of time trying to track the landowner down, when they have no intention of granting permission. Thanks.


----------



## cootkiller

What so many of you don't understand is farmers, and landowners for that matter are not here to cater to you.
They farm for a living and you hunt for pleasure.

Asking a farmer to go out of the way to write extra stuff and put extra posted signs up so it saves YOU, the SLBCK, time is ludicrous and irrational thinking.

GET REAL

P.S. 
Your wife is an alien? WOW, what planet is she from then?

cootkiller


----------



## fishhook

Your a piece of work....But it's pretty obvious you have little mans disease. In all your post's i have never seen you say anything without be-littling someone. You must be a pretty tough guy on the other side of the computer.


----------



## Eric Hustad

Why do you keep turning this into a issue where we think we have a right to the land???? I haven't said that and what people do with their land is up to them. If a landowner doesn't want someone hunting their land that is their decision. I just move on and ask the next and most people are pretty good about giving permission or being nice about saying no. One last thing don't give me that crap about not having time to post land. We post our deer area in less than an hour so not having time to properly post is bull. There is a whole summer and into the fall to find a couple of hours to post up if you don't want hunters.


----------



## Field Hunter

deleted


----------



## Bobm

Most of the time responding to ignorance is a waste of time. We shouldn't be stupid enough to allow ourselves to be dragged into a discussion like this. I bet the G/Os are looking at this and laughing at us while they go about the business of getting more land leased.


----------



## Field Hunter

I agree, no more responses to ignorance would be a good thing.


----------



## cootkiller

It takes me a little over 4 hours to post our 3500 acres.
No, you can't post in the summer or before harvest because if you do you are constantly getting out of the tractor, swathers, combine, etc.
But I guess if you had ever gone out to the farms anytime other than hunting season you might know that.

Eric, I've met Chris and he seems like an ok guy even though we disagree on some things, you on the other hand seem like the definition of a SLBCK.

Why don't you comeup sometime and I will show you some of the things I learned while playing football at Valley, a little shop block to the knee, maybe a couple head slaps. After I've knocked some sense into you I'll buy yoou a beer and maybe even take you hunting on a REAL waterfowl hunt. :beer:

cootkiller  :lol: :homer: :bartime: :bartime:


----------



## cootkiller

RFTOYS- oh yeah is that 'Royal *** that ogles young studs' :lol:

Seriously though, Bobm, for a southern boy you sure hit the nail on the head with your last statement.

And on another note. The wedding dance is saturday at the KC hall in DL. All outdoorsmen are welcome.

cootkiller


----------



## danreg99

Cootkiller, why dont you just stop talking. No one cares that you played football for Valley City. You evidentally sucked. No one wants to listen to you bullsh*t...


----------



## cootkiller

Ha HAAAAAAA!
You obviously care danreg or you wouldn't have wasted the time to respond.
Yeah my last year we kicked Minot's a$$, that's how bad we and I sucked. :lol:

cootkiller


----------



## Eric Hustad

Wow that's the first time I've been threatened on a site. I'm done on this topic and if Chris lets you keep posting on this site it's his mistake....


----------



## cootkiller

It was sarcasm and meant to be in good humor.

cootkiller


----------



## rickygdogg

cootkiller: how old are you? Seems like you have alot of knowledge on hunting, too bad you cant share it without your sarcasm and threatening people.


----------



## Bobm

Coot you are definitely a character. Did you wear a helmet when you played? We all really need to lighten up and put our heads together to get something accomplished about access issues and come up with a plan that farmers and hunters both benefit from and chew on some politicians ***** not each other.


----------



## Ref

The namecalling is on this thread is ridiculous. Shouldn't this be on the Hot Topics page? This original thread should not be on a Canada goose reporting page.


----------



## cootkiller

I am 28 going on 12, you gotta keep young soemhow. I have always said that too many out there take themselves way too seriously.
85% of the people on this site would qualify for that group.

I was threatening poor little Eric, it was sarcasma and meant to be a joke. Why would I mention having a beer with him and granting the privlege of hunting with me if I was threatening him. Come on.

cootkiller :beer:

P.S.
73 hours of freedom remaining.


----------



## cootkiller

OOPS, That should have said 'I WASN'T threatening poor little eric'
sorry
cootkiller


----------



## GooseBuster3

I know it would be a cold day in hell before anybody from this site hunts with you!!


----------



## Qwack

Bobm said:


> Coot you are definitely a character. Did you wear a helmet when you played? .


 :rollin:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

This guy teaches sixth grade children? Look what he does to everyone one on this thread! What is he doing to those kids?!


----------



## Jay Dog

Danreg, Clarence and Blanche are very accomidating. Too bad you seem to have had a bad run in with their son-in-law(the goose pits). He was pretty nice to me, when he politely asked me to stay clear of his blinds. The Evansons post up early now, because their son hunts. Good kid. My advice is to avoid the crowds. Scout!


----------



## danreg99

Yeah, I wish I had more time to scout. I get off at about 6:30 every night and can only go to 1 spot. You know being a spoiled big city kid has its disadvantages. All of the Evensons are very nice, even talked to Don for about 1/2hr last year while scouting, but we cannot afford 20 bucks a gun. Probably gonna start heading out somewhere new right away after work. Hope to find some new geese!!


----------



## Nate

Whew


----------



## hunters7

cootkiller, thanks for providing us the same entertainment you used to on fishingbuddy.com. too bad it usually takes some of us awhile to figure our your "phil hendrie" sense of humor. generally we would simply like to talk about waterfowl hunting without reading between the lines or seeing nice people riled up. i guess natural selection sorts it all out in the end. all in all, the nicest people i've ever met, were the landowners and residents of ND.


----------



## Rem700

I don't understand, do you guys think that farmers, ranchers, and/or landowners don't read these websites? Many of them are sportsmen themselves.

Danreg, I understand that you are upset but next time use a little more tact when making your statement. It is bad enough that some members of the landowner group are upset and denying access because of our new regulations that now limit their relatives hunting time so they just won't let anyone else hunt. We don't want ot get any others ****** off as well.

CK you have many good points that I agree with you on until you open your trap. Cut the sarcasm, some people don't understand it and you end up starting a page war.

Our efforts could better be utilized to fight the G/O's instead. To me this whole thing is started by G/O's. I am sure they were the ones with the pits 1 mile away. They are the ones leasing all the land in that area, among many other areas that we all hunt around and if something isn't done it is only going to get worse. So lets try and keep as many of these farmers/ranchers on our side as much as possible.

You know I was hammered on this once by some of you that I know are going to do it again just because you need something to do while not scouting or hunting. But it all comes down to respect. If we don't respect the landowners and their property you will see many more of jump the fence and back the FB and their suet to change our trespass laws and we no longer will have the freedoms that we currently enjoy.

So buck up, clean up your accusations and enjoy the season, couldn't get any better.


----------



## cootkiller

Back that truck up there 4curl,
My sixth graders are ten times more mature than most of the people on this site.
You guys here make my life so much easier. Instead of do constructive things you sit here and bicker.

That was, in itself, instrumental in keeping ND from having NR caps, but some here are too stupid to figure that out.

Some of you are also still taking yourselves way too seriously.
Remm700,
I'll shut my trap when I am dam* well good and ready.

And yes there are people from this web site that want to hunt with cootkiller. If I were to let you see my PM box you would be suprised with the names of members who have written trying to get on the 'killing fields' up there by lake alice.

I think it is time that Cootkiiler takes another break from this web site. Too many no brains and not enough good conversation, I'd rather be out hunting anyway.
Plus wedding stuff and the groomsman hunt tomorrow morning I am going to be too busy to banter with you guys anyway, see you at the KC's

cootkiller


----------



## GooseBuster3

And CootKiller has left the building. :lol: :lol:


----------



## danreg99

Thank God!!!


----------



## OneShot

Heres something for you North Dakota boys to think about...and I would suggest you think it over before responding with a smart a** comment.

1) you do NOT live in Hawaii, you live in No Dak. You do not have any tourism, you have roads that pass thru the state leading to other states, and you have hunting 45 days a year.

2) your economy is slipping away, partially due to alienating people that would like to spend their money there. If you dont want our money, thats fine with us, but please, keep your snide and rude comments to yourself. Those of us that come there to hunt are no different than you.

3) When you lose non resident hunters, and your farms fall into bankruptcy, partially due to poor economy, partially due to poor management and buying $150k tractors you dont need...what exactly will you do for income? what do you expect will bring food to your tables and money to your bank accounts? You dont have alot of options so I would politely suggest that you lose the bad attitudes and work a bit on public relations. We dont need you...YOU NEED US.

4) I see more and more of the bitter attitudes displayed on here, and regarding non res hunters. Perhaps its a double edged sword and it might do you well as a state to look at YOUR attitudes as well as pointing fingers at "big city boys"

I love North Dakota...I have nothing against 95% of your population. I am however, sick and tired of the snotty bashing that goes on in here, coupled with resentment towards Non Res hunters. Maybe its more like you are jealous...we can leave No Dak any time we want...maybe YOU are angry that you have to live there?

(how do YOU like sarcasm? no better than we do...keep that in mind with every response you make here. We dont like snotty people any more than you do)


----------



## Hunter_58346

OneShot---The resentment you speak of has not been generated by the resident hunters here. More from the Farm Bureau and some G/O's. There are very few resident hunters that I know that resent NR hunters no matter where you are from. We just happen to know that the gates CANNOT remain open for all comers like our wonderful legislature seems to think.

Life was no different here 10-15 years ago when less thatn 10,000 licenses were sold like some would like you to believe. There were still new tractors and combines then also. Some here are just trying to protect a resource so that you and us can enjoy it for the years to come.
Not a smartass rebuttal just a response....... :beer:


----------



## djleye

1.) We won't have 45 days of waterfowl hunting if we have 75,000 hunters during a drought. They will be gone a lot sooner than that!!!
2.) Our economy is slipping away????....Have you looked at MN budget woes lately!!! Where does anyone say we don't want ANY out of state hunters and there money. I really don't believe that a state should base its economy on a fleeting resource such as waterfowl...or any game for that matter. A few bad years and the economy would be gone any way
3.) If you think that non resident hunters are the ones that will keep our farmers out of bankruptcy, you are sadly mistaken. Again..I ask where are the bad attitudes, we are trying to keep a quality product for our residents and nonresidents, even ones like you that don't appreciate our efforts. Actually if you want quality waterfowling.... you do need us!! We do need non residents, just not you in particular!!
4.) Again, I believe there is no reasonable person here that has suggested that we don't want any non residents. If there is such a post...let me know!!

Quite frankly... I love living here and don't "have to" as your post might suggest. No where, in my humble opinion, is there a better quality of life and a better place to raise my family than right here. I would do so even without the hunting and outdoor opportunities I am blessed with. I take offense to your statement that we are stuck here. I choose to live here and love it. Please don't talk to me about "snotty attitudes" when you come in here bashing my home state like no one would choose to live here. You would do better to worry about your home state and not so much about mine. As they say, "don't let the door hit your a** on the way out"!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :evil: :evil:


----------



## gandergrinder

Oneshot,
I don't understand where all this is coming from. You attack everyone in your post. Residents, farmers the whole works.

In regards to ND farms filing bancruptcy. What ND farms are seeing is economics at work. It is as ruthless in the farm world as it is in other business sectors. The efficient farmers are now they only ones left. This is a natural economic progression. That is one reason why ND is trying to bring in manufacturing and new technology into the state.

People seem to think that tourism is the be all end all to economic woes in this state. That is as far from the truth.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've been out of town all week. Didn't realize how ridiculous this topic has become.

Rarely do it, but this puppy is being locked.

Play nice guys. :-?


----------

